# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key Huawei Module ver 1.29 - World first Lua-U02, Lua-U22 and more..check inside..

## mohamed73

*HUAWEI MODULE VER 1.29* *RELEASED*  *******************
*** WHAT'S NEW ***
*******************   *WORLD FIRST* * 
UNLOCK HUAWEI MTK WITH 1 CLICK*   *ADDED to SUPPORTED MODELS LIST  - New Huawei Y3II LUA-U02, LUA-U22
- Huawei  Y5II
- Huawei  Y6 Compact
- Huawei  Y6 Elite
- Huawei  Y6 Pro  
** Added Support for DUAL SIM PHONES
*** Huawei ID Remove is NOW FREE, 
You just need get Credits in your account (after operation no credits Deduced)*  *JUST GIVE IT A TRY*  
HOW TO Proceed : Click Unlock than Plug Power Off Phone to USb Cable. 
  Code:
 GBKey Huawei Pack4 1.29 Model selected : Huawei Y3II Insert USB Cable... Detected : PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM25) Detected : MediaTek USB VCOM (Android) (COM119)  ID               : LUA-U02xxxxxxx IMEI            : 8696xxxxxxxxxx  Reading info... Connecting... Connected to server Ok Checking GBKey... GBKey Ok Requesting Info... Unlocked Ok Finished.  *WE WILL NOT REST TILL WE COVER ALL MODELS / ALL OPERATIONS 
WHO CAN GIVE YOU MORE ???!!!!*  *YOU STILL DO NOT HAVE YOUR GB-KEY ???!!!!!*   *REMEMBER : TRY-ME MODE*  *TRY IT FREE TODAY -* TRY MODE is STILL *ON* 
All users of GBKEY, even without Activation of Huawei module can do  *FOR FREE*  *1 Operation / Day*  -Read Info (to get BL Code)
-Repair Imei for Any Huawei (only 1 connection to server permission)
-Unlock (Qcom, Hisilicon)  (only 1 connection to server permission)
-Reset FRP for HQXA (Y560... )   You can do any of these operations *FREE* once a day. if you have more than 1 phone you will need wait till Next Day to do it free or buy Activation to do unlimited.  *OBLIGATORY TO USE Ver 1.24 or Higher*  *Download fast HUAWEI MODULE and GIVE IT a TRY* 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*   *NOW WITH GBKEY HUAWEI MODULE YOU ARE ABLE TO DO* 
  Code: *QCOM Based Phones* -Unlock FREE  -Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE  -FRP Reset FREE  -Huawei ID Unlock FREE  *HiSilicon Based Phones* -Unlock FREE   -Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE  -FRP Reset FREE  -Huawei ID Unlock FREE  *CDMA* -Repair ESN,IMEI etc etc...FREE   *HQXA* -Unlock FREE  -Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE  -FRP Reset FREE and UNLIMITED (Old and New Fastboot Supported)  *MTK* -FRP RESET FREE  -Unlock FREE *NO Root, NO Active Diag, NO LIMITS  All operations with USB Cable, Added info HOW To Proceed on Screen.   NO NEED SELECT PHONE MODEL, MODEL IS DETECTED AUTOMATICALLY*  *MORE IS COMING SOON , STAY TUNNED !!!!!* 
REMOVE *HUAWEI ID* is now FREE, Just you need get your account with Credits, Will not deduced after operation    *Disclaimer:  This IMEI REPAIR Feature is released to repair original Imei of your  phone (same on Phone Sticker) ... Changing of IMEI is illegal in some  countries, and we will not be held responsible for any consequences that  befall*    *WHERE TO BUY GBKEY*   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*

----------

